# Treiber für Teledat USB 2a/b



## Jägermeister (13. März 2003)

Hi,

weiß jemand, wo ich Treiber für die Teledat USB2a/b für Linux herbekomme???

MfG Jägermeister


----------



## Jägermeister (29. April 2003)

Hi,

ich hab mittlerweile schon einen Treiber gefunden. Unter AVM findet man den Capi-4-Linux-Treiber. Mit ihm lasen sich auch die AVM Fritzcard USB unter Linux betreiben.

MfG Jägermeister


----------



## Ludwig (20. Januar 2004)

*Treiber*

Hi,
Versuch mal folgenden Link

http://www.telekom.de/etelco/downloads_navi/0,18139,1041-1,00.html

Mit gruss Ludwig


----------

